# Random movie recommendation - "Get Out"



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 25, 2017)

Really good f'ing movie.  After 134 reviews on Rotten Tomatoes, it is still at 100% fresh.

Go so this.

No spoilers in this review:  Exquisitely crafted 'Get Out' reshapes the horror drama


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 26, 2017)

To add -

It is the directing and writing debut of Jordan Peele (from the Key and Peele comedy bits).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 8, 2017)

I am officially becoming board with Mr. Jackson -

Now he's upset that while the movie has a black guy, he's not really the right kind of black guy because he's not from the US.  

Sam Please 

Samuel L. Jackson slams Brits playing African-Americans | Daily Mail Online


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 9, 2017)

That movie was filmed here in the Mobile metro area.


----------

